# GZK: Good Or Not?



## AUSSIE4

First of all I apologise if this has been covered before I'm new to the forum so I'm not sure. Anyways I came across this stuff about a month ago after I saw a bloke Catapult Carnage on YouTube and it looked pretty good. My main thing is longevity and power for hunting band sets and I'm wondering if anyone has had successful/positive or negative experiences with GZK elastic for taking small game. If so would love for you to post pics of your successes, band tapers and ammo used please. Thanks heaps guys!


----------



## SJAaz

I try to buy from our sponsors here on the forum, but I have heard good things about their product. A lot of the folks here use it.


----------



## skropi

In my experience it is more durable than precise, and stiffer. I would definitely recommend it, with only one minus, you need to order a lot to avoid high shipping costs. 
In my case that's ok, I know the thickness that I like, so I just got a 10m roll!


----------



## AUSSIE4

skropi said:


> In my experience it is more durable than precise, and stiffer. I would definitely recommend it, with only one minus, you need to order a lot to avoid high shipping costs.
> In my case that's ok, I know the thickness that I like, so I just got a 10m roll!


Awesome when you say 'more durable than precise,' is it still accurate and to what extent. I'm assuming it would still be better than theraband? That's great I'm nearly out of theraband and was planing to order a orange .76 10m roll to start along with some pouches and some target spinners. Which colour do you find the best?


----------



## skropi

AussieHarvest said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience it is more durable than precise, and stiffer. I would definitely recommend it, with only one minus, you need to order a lot to avoid high shipping costs.
> In my case that's ok, I know the thickness that I like, so I just got a 10m roll!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome when you say 'more durable than precise,' is it still accurate and to what extent. I'm assuming it would still be better than theraband? That's great I'm nearly out of theraband and was planing to order a orange .76 10m roll to start along with some pouches and some target spinners. Which colour do you find the best?
Click to expand...

Accuracy is not elastic dependant, that is just the shooter! 
Now, if you like theraband, then green is a bit closer to it, black is stiff and fast, and orange is also stiff and fast. I like the orange the most, it may be my imagination, but I get more shots out of it.
As for a comparison to theraband.......there is really no comparison, as all the major Chinese elastics are heaps and bounds better.
If you shoot with a short draw, then 0.76 would be ok, depending on the ammo used.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I had a set of yellow 0.55 mm thick "Precise" bands that gave me roughly 600 shots before I needed to change it. Pretty good!

Sets of 0.8 mm GZK bands I used gave up way before that by tearing suddenly somewhere in the middle between the forks and the pouch: not very safe. The bands had been properly made using a roll cutter i.e. no frayed edges whatsoever.

That said, I do not want to make a sweeping statement about GZK bands, I may simply have been unlucky with my batch of rubber: it can happen.

However, I only use "Precise" rubber now, as it's durable, reliable, and seems to handle colder temperatures quite well too.


----------



## AUSSIE4

skropi said:


> AussieHarvest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skropi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience it is more durable than precise, and stiffer. I would definitely recommend it, with only one minus, you need to order a lot to avoid high shipping costs.
> In my case that's ok, I know the thickness that I like, so I just got a 10m roll!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome when you say 'more durable than precise,' is it still accurate and to what extent. I'm assuming it would still be better than theraband? That's great I'm nearly out of theraband and was planing to order a orange .76 10m roll to start along with some pouches and some target spinners. Which colour do you find the best?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Accuracy is not elastic dependant, that is just the shooter!
> Now, if you like theraband, then green is a bit closer to it, black is stiff and fast, and orange is also stiff and fast. I like the orange the most, it may be my imagination, but I get more shots out of it.
> As for a comparison to theraband.......there is really no comparison, as all the major Chinese elastics are heaps and bounds better.
> If you shoot with a short draw, then 0.76 would be ok, depending on the ammo used.
Click to expand...

I will get some orange then. Roughly how many shots do you get from a band set? and accuracy is a elastic dependent in the sense that if you have a new band set, shoot 50 shots at a 4cm target. Hit 35 then the elastic loses a slight amount of elasticity which can happen. That's what I meant and I apologise I should've said it differently. So as in does the GZK hold its performance through lifespan? And I'm shooting 3/8" ammo for hunting too.


----------



## AUSSIE4

Pebble Shooter said:


> I had a set of yellow 0.55 mm thick "Precise" bands that gave me roughly 600 shots before I needed to change it. Pretty good!
> 
> Sets of 0.8 mm GZK bands I used gave up way before that by tearing suddenly somewhere in the middle between the forks and the pouch: not very safe. The bands had been properly made using a roll cutter i.e. no frayed edges whatsoever.
> 
> That said, I do not want to make a sweeping statement about GZK bands, I may simply have been unlucky with my batch of rubber: it can happen.
> 
> However, I only use "Precise" rubber now, as it's durable, reliable, and seems to handle colder temperatures quite well too.


Ok thanks!


----------



## msturm

I think it is pretty safe to say that whatever bands you use you are going to burn through some rubber practicing. The nature of practicing involves taking a lot of shots. However, when hunting you take maybe 10 shots over a couple hours so bands last MUCH longer. I finally broke one of my GZK band sets yesterday after 2 weeks of daily practice. I have no idea how many shots it was but I got impressive longevity out of them. I also shoot TBG and I don't have any problems with it, I just change bands as needed. It is too cold out now to hunt with TBG (I live in Alaska and its 15 degrees F. outside).


----------



## AUSSIE4

msturm said:


> I think it is pretty safe to say that whatever bands you use you are going to burn through some rubber practicing. The nature of practicing involves taking a lot of shots. However, when hunting you take maybe 10 shots over a couple hours so bands last MUCH longer. I finally broke one of my GZK band sets yesterday after 2 weeks of daily practice. I have no idea how many shots it was but I got impressive longevity out of them. I also shoot TBG and I don't have any problems with it, I just change bands as needed. It is too cold out now to hunt with TBG (I live in Alaska and its 15 degrees F. outside).


Alright cheers. I recon I'll stick with the theraband as its generally warm here in Queensland :thumbsup:


----------



## gelie68

i would like to share my experience with GZK bands. for now i have tried orange(0.62mm) and green 0.54mm.

i really love the feeling i get with the green GZK bands, they are snappy and fast. the orange bands feel a bit slower upon release but are more quiet.

anyway, the bad thing is that the orange bands last for few shots. i could get 150-200 shots per pair.

with the green bands i could get more shots, around 400.

i really don't know what is the problem, are the bands deffective or am I doing something wrong. to note that my draw is 82cm and cut 20 cm.

ciao


----------



## Kalevala

Fake orange bands...

Where have You bought Your bands from ?

When Your band breaks, is it close to the pouch or in the middle ?
How wide bands You use ?
Picture ?


----------



## gelie68

Kalevala said:


> Fake orange bands...
> 
> Where have You bought Your bands from ?
> When Your band breaks, is it close to the pouch or in the middle ?
> How wide bands You use ?
> Picture ?


I always buy from gzk site. They usually break in the middle.

Inviato dal mio Moto Z2 Play utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala

gelie68 said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake orange bands...
> 
> Where have You bought Your bands from ?
> When Your band breaks, is it close to the pouch or in the middle ?
> How wide bands You use ?
> Picture ?
> 
> 
> 
> I always buy from gzk site. They usually break in the middle.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Moto Z2 Play utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

OK, so no fake bands.

Check the forks, can be sharp edge or rough spot somewhere.

Doesn't even have to be a big one.


----------



## gelie68

Kalevala said:


> gelie68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake orange bands...
> 
> Where have You bought Your bands from ?
> When Your band breaks, is it close to the pouch or in the middle ?
> How wide bands You use ?
> Picture ?
> 
> 
> 
> I always buy from gzk site. They usually break in the middle.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Moto Z2 Play utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so no fake bands.
> Check the forks, can be sharp edge or rough spot somewhere.
> Doesn't even have to be a big one.
Click to expand...

I'm using a Chinese slingshot, the one with screws.
I believe you are having good experience with the gzk bands. How many shots are you getting?

Inviato dal mio Moto Z2 Play utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gelie68

this is exactly the one i'm using. the screws here do not protrude, but in mine they do. the screws might be the problem?


----------



## Kalevala

I



gelie68 said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gelie68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake orange bands...
> 
> Where have You bought Your bands from ?
> When Your band breaks, is it close to the pouch or in the middle ?
> How wide bands You use ?
> Picture ?
> 
> 
> 
> I always buy from gzk site. They usually break in the middle.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Moto Z2 Play utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so no fake bands.
> Check the forks, can be sharp edge or rough spot somewhere.
> Doesn't even have to be a big one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using a Chinese slingshot, the one with screws.
> I believe you are having good experience with the gzk bands. How many shots are you getting?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Moto Z2 Play utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I don't count my shots, but usually something over 500 I quess.

My normal elongation has been about 450% with 1"-3/4" taper and closer 500% when 20-15 tapered.

Your elongation is only close to 400%, so Your bands should last like forever.

Can't see the picture, but if there is no other sharp edges, it can be the screws.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

I agree with Kalevala, it could be the screws damaging the bands if its one of the GZK frames that has the clips. My GZK Hammer Pro had some thumb screws on it with deep slots and the slots had a barely noticeable corner to them where the bands had been hitting it. It was a simple fix to get rid of the edge. My GZK G10 TTF Hammer came with different screws installed and I have not had a problem with those thankfully.


----------



## Fullpower24hour

I use gzk orange 0.8mm, with a taper of 3cm-2cm, sometimes 3-1.5cm, with an active band length of 16cm. I can accurately punch a 10cm lead or 10-12cm steel into another dimension with this set up on a pocket poucher scorpion. I agree that they don’t seem to last very long, but due to the speed and accuracy I’ve achieved with this band set up, I can live with the shorter life span.


----------

